# photocopiers



## tonyd (May 19, 2009)

Just been given a huge photocopier
Anybody know if it contains anything good, or shall i just dump it.
any thoughts welcomed


----------



## qst42know (May 19, 2009)

I don't know if it contains anything good. 

But how can you resist taking it apart to find out? :wink: :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (May 19, 2009)

There isn't anything in it worth getting a hernia that is for sure.
Some have a hard drive and some boards, but I usually pass
on these.The last one I got must have been over 300lbs easy.
I don't know how I got it out of my truck by myself, three guys
at the business helped me load it. 
Jim


----------



## steveonmars (May 20, 2009)

Most of it's just steel and plastic but there's a lot of wires and usually quite a few boards in them if you want to take the time to pull it all out. Those big ones can take hours to take apart so decide if it's worth it.

Watch out for the toner dust, you don't want to breathe that stuff!

Steve


----------



## tonyd (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, looks like its going to be dumped, dont want to waste time on it when i have computers to do.
Thanks again
Tonyd

how can it be waste if some one wants it


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2009)

You could have saved the stepper motors and limit switches to build yourself a small cnc engraver,, or possibly sold them on ebay.


----------



## wavecrazed (Jun 17, 2009)

I love those things. They weight about 300lbs or more the big ones. Put it in the trailer and haul it off to the steel shredder scrapper. This year they pay 6 dollars a hundred for number 2 shredable. 18 dollars proffit after gas.


----------



## golddie (Jun 18, 2009)

I would like to make an engraver like you said gustavus.
Is this something easy to do.
Is there a web site I can go to for instructions
I thought about cnczone.com
But there is not much help over there


----------

